
H5ai - a beautiful Apache index - creativityhurts
http://larsjung.de/h5ai/sample/
======
moe
The sidebar jump on each page-change is quite jarring. Please fix that and
please port it to nginx. It's gorgeous!

~~~
stevenleeg
Agreed. Maybe make a tab on the side that you can click to expand the tree?

~~~
mortenjorck
A click is definitely preferable to a mouseover for this. In general, "hover
traps," mouseovers that expand and then require further mouse movement to
escape, are best avoided.

------
Maci
For something as basic as an index lister, the resource use is a bit over the
top imho. It is nice though.

Load to Render Completion Times:

\- - -

Un-styled - Apache Default | 374 ms

Styled - Javascript Off | 1.44 sec

Styled - Javascript On | 10.6 sec

\- - -

URL used:

<http://larsjung.de/h5ai/sample/file%20types/>

------
simcop2387
Been posted on here before.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2774704>

~~~
jbrkr
Indeed... <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2684803>

------
SeoxyS
I actually find it distracting. There was another style Apache Index that
looked quite gorgeous. It wasn't fancy, none of that JS / HTML5 stuff, but it
was fast and pretty.

I don't recall what it was called. If anybody knows the link?

------
whalesalad
It would be awesome to have this as a more native component of modern
webservers.

I built something recently using Flask to do this for a client of mine. See it
in action here: <http://files.arbesko.com/>

And get the source on github! <https://github.com/whalesalad/arbesko-files>

Please keep in mind this was my first Flask app and I was doing it more as a
fun experiment for a friend I had done work for in the past.

------
blaenk
Is there a way to do something similar in nginx? Currently I only use the auto
index but the listing page is very ugly. I'd like to create an html template
if possible and if not, some way to write an indexer in another language (such
as ruby) would be nice as well.

------
fhars
The main difference I can see is that the classical view does actually display
the contents of the directory, while the "beautiful" view is completely empty.
Or is firefox 5.0 too old for HTML 5?

------
kodablah
Unfortunately it requires HTML 5 local storage it appears, so I cannot use it
as a cross-browser solution in our corporate intranet.

------
Kwpolska
Awesome. I want this on nginx.

